
Email signatures: Adding the suffix 'MBA' is very telling - vaksel
http://www.examiner.com/x-3040-Minneapolis-Life-in-the-Cubicle-Examiner~y2009m3d19-Email-signatures-Adding-a-suffix-like-MBA-is-very-telling
======
ggchappell
It occurred to me while reading this: When I choose a doctor, I am not so much
interested in his _degree_ ; I am interested in whether he is _licensed_ to
practice medicine. After all, it is perfectly possible to have an MD degree,
but not be licensed.

Unfortunately, there does not appear to be any standard abbreviation for
"licensed to practice medicine".

Insterestingly, the corresponding abbreviation _does_ exist for other fields.
For example, CPA is not a degree; it's a license (right?) to be an accountant.

------
TallGuyShort
>> GPHR – Global Professional in Human Resources

If I worked with someone who gave themselves that suffix, I'd be forced to
mock them by referring to them as "The Gopher" during meetings with a serious
look on my face. "Yes, sir, I think we should have the Gopher get on that one
right away!"

Seriously though - all too often people who get certifications wave their
title around like mad, when they really aren't that useful.

